# Expat looking for information on Toronto



## Gurda (May 2, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Indian expat here currently living in Dubai and considering moving to Canada. A few details about me:

Age: 25
Nationality (as per passport): Indian
Current occupation: Maker, Treasury and Investments operations in a leading local bank here
Education: BBA & ACI operations. Currently doing my ACCA.

I have so far considered Toronto to be the city I want to move to. I'd like to get your opinion's regarding the job market there, some details on the kind of salary to expect in the bank's over there (even an educated guess will be appreciated), cost of living and anything else that could help me get an idea of the standard of living there.

I appreciate all help.


----------

